# wats the chances to find work in cambodia



## londonmail84 (Mar 5, 2009)

hi im quite new to this place more of reading than a writer. but after few trips to thailand an cambodia over a few years, and getting fed up of the uk. me and a friend are seriously thinking about packing our bags and setting off, for how long is un sure, as we dont no how we will find it once we leave but plan is at least a year. we would like to go there with the intent of staying either in thailand or cambodia we are both manual skilled workers like plumbing electrical heating and locksmiths and are very good in general, well between us...we have never looked at the work side of things as its either traveling or holiday..... we can adapt and are not affaid of taking on new kinds of work........ wat are the chances of making a living to get by out there with some comfort an not too much of a struggle to get by? 

any help or advise would be great ;-)

i'm only interested in this not the visa side of the point but thanks
i no about the tricks of the trades (girls) even tho i never been caught...

incase its valid we are mid 20's


----------

